# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  حفلات (dj).. رقص..انوار خافته..ملابس عاريه ؟؟؟

## شاري الطيب

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
_حفلات (dj).. رقص..انوار خافته..ملابس عاريه ؟؟؟_ 

_يتواجد فيها عدد كبير من الفتيات من أعمار مختلفه_ 
_ويرقصون على طرب وموسيقى على أنوار خافته_ 
_وكأنه دسكوا غير مختلط ....!!_ 

_وكل هذا بقولهم ترويح للنفس وتوسيع للصدر من الكبت والضيقه والملل_
_وكلن على همه سرى_ 
_للمعلوميه بعض هذه الحفلات قد تكلف ثلاثين ألف وأكثر ....!!_  

_:: :: ::_  

_إحدى الأخوات اللاتي لديهن خبرة بهذه الحفلات (dj)_
_سئلت عن ماهيه هذه الحفلات ..؟!!_ 
_أطرقت وقالت .. شذوذ .. شذوذ .. شذوذ .._ 
_ثم قالت ماذا تتوقعون من فتيات يأتين بفساتين أغلبها عارية وغير محتشمه_
_وأنوار هادئة و موسيقى وطرب ورقص ومنصه مزدحمه بالبنات_ 
_( إذ أنه كما يقولون أن من دواعي نجاح هذا النوع من الحفلات_ 
_كثرة الحضور وحتى ولو كانت الداعية لا تعرفهم .. )_ 


_وأيضاً .. بنت كانت مره مسويه دي جي سألتها إحدى الأخوات_
_عن هذي الحفله .... قالت والله وناسه ومافيها شي ...!!_ 

_قالت لها طيب .. ليه الانوار خفيفه؟؟_
_ليه ما تكون حفله عاديه جمعه بنات بدون هالخرابيط ..!!_ 
_قالت مدري صار لازم نخفف الانوار ونلبس هذي الملابس بهذي الحفلات_
_وبالنسبه لكلامك لو قلت لهم اجتمعوا في طاعه_ 
_بيقولون روحي يالقرويه وين العالم وينك وسعي صدرك ...!!_
_أعوذ بالله يعني لازم نقلد الغرب ولا صرنا جاهلين_ 
_سحقاً لحضاره الغرب_  
_:: :: ::_ 


_يعني الحين ضاقت عليكم الدنيا_ 
_مالقيتوا إلا ترقصون في الأستراحات وقدام ناس ماتعرفونهم .......!!_ 
_تبون ترقصون وتطربون ماقلنا شيء_ 
_أرقصوا في بيوتكم و قدام ناااس ثقه_ 
_مو كل من جت جايبه معاها صديقاتها تقولون مقهى للتعارف_  
_ماتدرون يمكن يكونون البنات الدخيلات على الحفل_ 
_صاحبات سوابق وتتفق مع الشباب الهابط مثلهم ويحدث مالا يحمد عقباه_  

_وعاد تخيلوا .. تخيلوا لو مثلاً .. جت الهيئه_ 
_وأتصلوا على أهل البنت وقالوا تعالوا خذوا بنتكم_ 
_مسكناها في استراحه ترقص قدام خلق الله_  

_وش شعور الأهل يوم دروا ان السالفه وصلت لتشهير ..!!_
_ترا سمعه البنت ماتنشري_ 
_ونحن في هذه الدنيا محاسبين على كل شيء نسويه_ 
_دنـيــــــا فــانيـــه_ 
_:: :: ::_  

_طيب لو ألغينا اللبس الغير محتشم والأنوار الخافته_  
_كيف نتخيل أو نتصور أن في بنات يرقصون بأستراحه لحالهم_ 
_والله شيء مايخش العقل ......!!_
_كيف مايخافون على نفسهم من الحضور والتصوير_ 
_أو يمكن أنها تشرب مخدر وضع لها من قبل صاحبات السوء ..!!_  

_وين الأهل ..عن خروج بناتهم الغير مبرر من المنزل للترفيه والتسليه ؟!!_
_الاب عذره خلهم ينبسطون هم متربيات ومحافظات على أنفسهم_ 
_والأم ماهي فاضيه لأحد_ 
_أهم ماعليها زوجها لايطلقها ويدري عن اللي يصير_  

_بالله ذولي أهل قد المسئوليه ... بصراحه أشك .._  

_الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم .. قال :_ 
_" كلـــكم راع وكلـــــكم مسئــــــول عـــــن رعيــته "_
_:: :: ::_ 

_قبل شهر أتفقت مدرسه أختي مع مصممه حفلات للأشراف_ 
_على حفله تخرجهم من الثانوي في مدرستهم_ 
_لكن .. بعد أسبوع من الأتفاق , راحوا مجموعه من البنات للمديره_ 
_وطلبوا أن يكون حفله تخرجهم " حفله دي جي " ورقص وتكون في أستراحه_  
_طبعاً المديره وافقت ...!!_ 
_والله مدري وشلون وافقت .......!!_
_أنا للحين مستغربه منها .....!!_ 

_بصراااحه لو صار للبنات أي شيء أنا أحمل المديره المسئوليه الكامله_ 
_كيف رضت تحط لهم حفله بالليل وفي استراحه ودي جي و رقص_ 
_وحتى لو كانت المديره واثقه بطالباتها أكيد اللي برا مالهم امان ._ 
_:: :: ::_  


_للتنبيه .. ليس كل فتاه تذهب لحفلات الـ دي جي منحطه أخلاقياً_ 
_فقد تكون خلوقه ولكنها ترفه عن نفسها بطريقه غير مقبوله_  

_وصدقوني .. لا سبيل للنجاه إلا التمسك بالدين_ 
_نحن الأن في زمن القابض على دينه كالقابض على الجمر_ 
_من كثر مانشاهد من الفتن في هذا الزمن_ 
_اللهم نسألك الرحمه اللهم أصلح حالنا وحال المسلمين_ 
_اللهم أحفظنا بحفظك يارحمن ._  

_أسئله لنقاش .._ 

_للشباب .._ 
_ما رأيك أخوي بحضور الفتيات لحفلات الـ دي جي ...؟!!_  
_للبنات .._ 
_هل أنتي من رواد هذه الحفلات أو هل سبق زرتيها ومارأيك بها ؟_ 


_منقـــــــــــــــووول_

----------


## شمعة الوادي

موضوع رائع جد وطرح موفق أخوي
وبصراحة هالزمن خطير
وبالنسبة الى هذه الحفلات هذا الا يصير
على قولتهم الناس تتطوور بشنوو تطوور ياحسرة بالفساد والخراب
والا يقهرني أكثر أنه الاباء والامهات مشغولين بالعمل
يعنووو مافي مراقبة
هدرة على الفاضي
لسة من رواد هذه الحفلات ولا زرتها ولا مرة
ولا أويد هذا الشي من الحفلات

----------


## القمر الجميل

_هل أنتي من رواد هذه الحفلات أو هل سبق زرتيها ومارأيك بها ؟
لا ما زرتها ولا مره ولا افكر اروحها 
ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر

_

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اممم موضوع رائع وطرح جميل 
ولكن 
هناك مبالغه بالموضوع 
ع فكره في دي جي اسلامي  
اساس الفكره وجود منظمه للحفل من حيث الاشرطه والاغاني او المواليد المطلوبه 
وش فرقت بينها وبين حفله بس بدون ملايه او مغنيه بنحط اشرطه  
او دي جي اسلامي او غنائي 
نفس الشي لاتوجد هناك فرق
فقط المسميات مختلفه
وانا لا ارى هذه الاشياء الذي ذكرتموهم لدينا
يوجد القليل وفي فئه معينه الشواذ
ووووالله يهدي الجميع
ووفقكم الله
DA ,,Bessan

----------


## أبو سلطان

*و الله أنا أقرأ و أنا أفكر في كتاب قرأته و قرأه الكثير من عمري و اكبر إسمه 1000 ليله و ليله* 
*مو هذا الموجود الحين عدكم لا داك فيه الفضايع*  
*بس أنا بالإمارات و ما فيها اللي اتقولوا عليه* 
*طالبات مدرسة متخرجات من ثانوية ايروحوا و عن طريق المعلمات إلى حفلة dj ما أدري ويش ايسموها يرقصوا شبه عرايا* 
*و الله يا بنات قاعدين اتسووا اللي ما يستوي!* 
*لفلوس من ويت اتجيبوها؟* 
*افلوس ما فيه و مصاريف للشوع* 
*غريبة و الله* 
*العمل هذا ما داخل ابنافوخي أبد* 
*المصاريف كلها من الوالد؟ بحر هالوالد* 
*دخلونا انشوف الفلوس شيفه جايه* 
*و حدة من بناتي تشتغل بالإمارات بعد الثانوية* 
*تخرجت قبل سنتين و اشتغلت* 
*مرتبها 8000 درهم* 
*3000 قسط سيارة*
*1000 تعطيه أمها*
*1500 جمعية لآخر السنة تأمين سيارة و تسديد مخالفات*
*1000 للبانزين*
*1500 مصايف ليها اثياب و أكل و مساعدة لإخوانها* 
*و بعد ما فيه فضيل* 
*فكيف بالأب اللي عليه كل جوكم البيت و متطلباته من كهرباء و ماء و غداء و غيره و غيره* 
*إرحموا يا بنات ترحموا* 
*و سامحوني*

----------


## المميزة

الله يبعدنا عنهم انشالله 
صحيح اني بعد اعرف وحدة حفلة تخرجهم djبس هم مدرسة خاصة اللي يبغوه يسوو لهم اهم شئ فيها فلوس

----------


## رنيم الحب

مـــــوضوع في غاية الأهمية .. وطــــرح موفق للغــــــاية ..
أنا لا أويد هــــذا النوع من الحفـــلات .. 
ولا مــــرة في حياتي حضرتها .. ولا أتشرف بحضور مثل هذه الأماكن 
يسلمـــــوو أخوي .. 
**شاري الطيب** 
وبعدنا الله عن الفساد الأخـلاقي 
ولتكن قدوتنا في الحياة فاطمة الزهـراء 
 ودعـواتي لك بالتوفيق ..
تحيـــــــاااتي لقلبية ..
.×.رنيـــ الحب ــم.×.

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكوور اخوي على الموضوع الرائع 
انا الحمدلله مو من هالنوع ولا اروح اماكن كذا 
ولا احب انا اروح مها كان 
والله يستر على  الجميع 
تحياتيـــ...

----------


## شاري الطيب

شمعة الوادي
القمر الجميل
بيسان
ابوسلطان
المميزة
رنيم الحب
فوفو الحلوه
مشكورين على المرور الرآآئع
ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه
وماننحرم من طلتكم الحلوه ياارب

تحياااتي

----------


## عنيده

> _للبنات .._ 
> _هل أنتي من رواد هذه الحفلات أو هل سبق زرتيها ومارأيك بها ؟_



 
*سلااام ..* 


*في البحرين احنا ما عدنا حفلات دي جي ..* 
*يعني احنا حفلاتنا تكون بس عروس و اعياد ميلاد ..* 


*و العروس اكثر العروس عدنا اناشيد اسلاميه ..* 
*و اذا كانت اغاني في رقص بس ملابس عاريه ..* 


*و اذا فيه تكون نسبه قليله ..* 
*و مع هذا الناس كلها تتكلم عنها و ما تقدر تلبس مره ثانيه ..*


*اما انا بشكل عام ما اروح عرووس الا اذا يصيرون لينا ..* 
*و مع هذا اناشيد اسلاميه اغلبهم ..* 


*تسلم اخوي شاري الطيب .. 
الله يعطيك العافيه ..* 
*موضوع حلوو ..* 


*بالتوفيق ..* 
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*~ مرآحب ....!*
*طرح مميز ...* 
*وموضوع حقـآ يحتـآج للنقـآش ...*
*أنـآ من الرآآفضين فكرة الدي جي سوآآء كآن إسلآمي وإلآ أغآني ...* 
*والله الرسول مآحلل هالنوع من الحفلآت حتى لو كآن فيهآ موآلد على أهل البيت ..*
*وإذآ كآنت بعيدة عن اللبس العآري والنور الخآفت والزحمه الغريبه* 
*وموجود موآلد أهل البيت ~* 
*فمآ تسمي دي جي ..!*
*يسـلموو على الطرح ..*
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*تحيآتوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..}*

----------


## جوري20

سلام 

بصراحة أول مرة أسمع بهذة الحفلات وبدون مناسبات 

حتى لو دعيت 

مجنونه أروح أوجع رأسي من الأزعاج

----------


## أسرار الليل

الصراحه يعني أني ما اشووف في مجتمعنا هالشي .. يعني دي جي وأنوار خافته ورقص بشويش الصراحه ما سمعت عنه ,, واللي تبي ترفه عن نفسها ع قولتها فيه اماكن ثاانيه غيير عن هالأمااكن تقدر ترفه عن نفسـها فيـه .. مو لازم الدعارهـ وتوابعها .. وأني هالشي احمل المسؤوليه فيه الأم والأب .. لو كـآنوا عارفين بناتهم وين يروحوا و وين يجوا كـآن ماراحوا البنات هالأماكن ولا سووها ,,. اما بالنسبه للمديرهـ مع احترامي يمكن راحت هالأماكن قبل .. ولا كيف توافق .. الله وهالمديرهـ .. خوش تربية اجيـال .. طالبات .. 
اما بالنسبه لي مادخلت ولا بفكر ادخل مكان عارفه إن فيه غضب الله .. 
مشكوووور أخوووي ع الموضووع .,. 
يعطيك العاافيـ،ـ،ـه ..
تحيااتي

----------


## شاري الطيب

عنيده
كبرياء
جورى20
اسرار الليل
مشكورين على المرور الرآآئع
ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه
وماننحرم من طلتكم الحلوه ياارب 
تحياااتي

----------


## $ خوخه $

الصراحة اني ولا عمري شفته ولا رحتها ولا ابغى اروحاها..

اسم الله علي من هالاماكن..

يسلموو على الموضوووع الحلو والاكثر من حلوو..

تحياتي ..

خوخه..

----------


## عشقي القران

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

اذا كان الحين الدنيا صاير 

فيها كذا 
ايش راح ايصير في عيالنا  

من بعدنا 
خاصة ان الام راح تكون احدى هالبنات 
اللي يقضوا اوقاتهم بهذا الشكل. 

ودمتم طيبين

----------


## مريم المقدسة

طرح موفق اخوى شار الطيب
اولا الحمدللة واحمدة الف مرة انى ما احب اروح معاريس لا اهل ولا اصحاب
عشان لا اشوف هالاشياء الى يفرح الشيطان بها
فهدا امر من اموار ابلس اللعين
الحين الى ما تروح هدا الاماكن تتعتبر متخلفة
اتمنى يقولون عنى متخلفة ولا مو متربية
تحياتى لك صاحب الموضوع
بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يستر علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين والمسلمات 


اول مرة اسمع فيها 


والله يبعدنا عنها يا رب

----------

